# Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Alcester, SD



## downtownjr

Sioux Falls, SD Mon Feb 22, 2010 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Feb 20, 2010
Alcester, SD

Receipts: 17 Loads Week Ago: 16 Loads Year Ago: 31 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Alfalfa and grass sold steady to firm. Good demand and
attendance.

Alfalfa: Premium: Large Rounds, 3 loads 107.50-112.50.
Good: Large Rounds, 6 loads 90.00-105.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: None offered.

Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 2 loads 205.00; Large Squares,
1 load 140.00. Good: Large Rounds, 2 loads 87.50-100.00. Fair:
Large Rounds, 1 load 70.00.

Bedding: Small Squares, 1 load 3.60 per bale. Large Squares,
1 load 38.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR312.txt


----------

